# How to get ur husband to talk about things that are important even if its only sex



## Sexless (May 28, 2011)

what do you do when you have tried to not want affection, compassion, touch, or sex - thinking he may want it eventurally.

He won't talk about it - in fact he won't talk about anything other than what he wants to talk about and that is usually nothing that adults talk about. 

My husband is 50 and is actually a 15 year old kid (without the sex drive) 

I don't want to get divorced, I just want to have affection, touch, compassion and sex. 

How do you get your husband to want to talk about things that are important (even if it is just sex)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell him how very important it is to you and that you have something important you want to tell him something tonight.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Take him to the doctor.

Other than that, I don't get why people marry their problems, then make problems in the marriage.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Men don't talk they touch. Less talky talky more strokey strokey.


----------



## Sexless (May 28, 2011)

My husband - won't talk and won't touch - he is NOT with anyone else that I know 100%, only one he is with is his little man (and not sure how regular he is with that). 

I can't say more than 3 words about any one subject without him shutting me down. - asking men I guess - how do you want to be approached - I try hard NOT to even remotely seem like I am nagging, harping or any other female steriotypes - hopelessly wish for advice that helps


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Sexless said:


> My husband - won't talk and won't touch - he is NOT with anyone else that I know 100%, only one he is with is his little man (and not sure how regular he is with that).
> 
> I can't say more than 3 words about any one subject without him shutting me down. - asking men I guess - how do you want to be approached - I try hard NOT to even remotely seem like I am nagging, harping or any other female steriotypes - hopelessly wish for advice that helps


What is his body language?

Do you pay attention to it?

What is your history? How long together, etc.?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sexless said:


> what do you do when you have tried to not want affection, compassion, touch, or sex - thinking he may want it eventurally.
> 
> He won't talk about it - in fact he won't talk about anything other than what he wants to talk about and that is usually nothing that adults talk about.
> 
> ...


My question is - do YOU come on to him? If so, how does he react? Does he go with the flow, allowing himself to be warmed up, or is he outright rejecting your advances?

If he is rejecting, and he is masterbating on the side leaving you high & dry, this is completely unacceptable, you have every right to be hurt and steaming.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't see a lot of upside in engaging my wife in any substantive conversation. It will degrade into muttering, complaints, scolding and correction very quickly. I try to keep it utterly functional. Also, wifey is pretty clear that she really doesn't want to hear anything from me unless she's asked me something first. Break that rule, and her eyes roll so far you'd think she was a chameleon. Which works for us because the only things are actually important are financial, scheduling, chores, etc.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sexless said:


> what do you do when you have tried to not want affection, compassion, touch, or sex - thinking he may want it eventurally.
> 
> He won't talk about it - in fact he won't talk about anything other than what he wants to talk about and that is usually nothing that adults talk about.
> 
> ...


I have a similar situation except it is my wife that won't talk about it won't show the affection, intimacy, touching, sex. I asked her point blank what would help to get the intimacy back and she said "I don't know". So, how do I get my wife to talk about it and work towards a workable solution. Celibacy isn't a workable solution.


----------

